# Norco Manik



## Heiler007 (28. März 2011)

Hallo, ne kurze frage, 

Welche federweg ist bei nem norco manik möglich? auf wie weit lässt es die Deo zu ohne dass der rahmen zu brechen droht.

Danke schon mal


----------

